# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Newbies this is for you

## RON

*"I'm new and I'm looking for a good fist cycle"*  :Dancing Banana:  

Ok new guys this seems to be a big topic here so here is a post for you. First of all this is not a recipe just a guide line on what you should be researching. You need to learn about these substances in more depth than I will go into here. However, for the new member just coming to AR I think this will answer a lot of questions. If nothing else you will see that there is a lot of studying in your future and there is no quick way to cycle properly

*1st cut vs bulk*

A lot of people seem to feel you can both cut and bulk at the same time. Well I'm telling you right now to forget that idea. If your ready to start your journey down the dark path you should start it with a good old fashion bulking stack. Don't waist your first stack with a cutter. Save that for after you've gained some more size. If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. 

*Diet*

This IMO is where most mistakes are made. I try to keep it somewhat clean while bulking but some of you worry way too much about what you eat. This causes many of you to not eat enough. I also think people need to get more carbs while bulking. I've seen many people trying to bulk on what I would consider a cutting diet.

For bulking I suggest high protein, med carbs and low fats. As a general rule I try to consume about 2 g of protein per lb daily while bulking although sometimes I don't get it all in. When I'm not bulking my carb intake is quite low so the boost in carbs gives me quite a treat.

Do some research before you start any Anabolic cycle on how your body reacts to certain diets. If you in an advanced enough stage to be using Anabolics you should already know how you reacts to diets and exactly how many calories you need to eat to accomplish the weight you are looking to acquire. Ask for diet help if you need it. There are many people on AR who know more about diet than I ever will.

Make sure you get a good multi-vit in the mix. Specially with low fat diets.

*The Gear*
The are many right and many wrong ways to do things here. There is no one magic formula for cycling. Many people do it many different ways. Many of those ways work well. Many don't. Things I may suggest others may say I'm way off base. I can only tell you what I have learned from experience. You have to make your own decisions for yourself 

Its become a common thing that many vets here suggest a test only first cycle. Thats fine. I'm sure you'll get some good gains from it. I myself like a little more in the mix. Like I said test only is fine if you want to stop there.

The most coming thing to ad is deca . Yes its mild on the sides. Yes you get good gains. However, if you do chose deca it will mean that an anti estrogen alone will not prevent gyno 100%. Another substance such as bromo will be needed in case of progesterone related gyno. For this reason alone I suggest eq (Equipoise ). The gains are not quit as big but you will keep more of them and that sounds like a good trade off to me.

*Dbol and other orals.*  
I know many of you would like to ad these to a first stack. I did and from experience let me tell you its not a good idea. The side effects are just too high. I was doubled over in bed from my the pains in my liver. Other have had pains from excessive back pumps to the point of missing workouts. trust me on this one save the orals till you know how your gonna react to a all injectable cycle it will make it easier

*Doses*

I suggest you run test at about 500mg. Some say thats over kill and 250mg is plenty first time around. For some maybe. I know for a fact for me it wouldn't have been enough. I upped my doses mid cycle from 400mg to 600mg before I got satisfactory results from my test. To me 500mg is in no way shape or form excessive.

For the eq or deca I would run it at 300-400mg. Ran mine at 400mg. I felt it had a great effect on me.

*Other thing you need to be taking*

_Lots of water_. I am not shitting you when I say on a cycle I drink 2+ gallons a day. I just drink it out of a 1 gallon jug. Hope you don't get in trouble at work for being in the bathroom every 15 min.

_Anti estrogen_. I personally take nolva though out the whole cycle @ 20mg. If I feel itchy or sore nipples I up it to 50mg till its gone. Then its back to 20mg. I run it till I'm done with my PCT (post cycle therapy ). Other good things to run with or instead of nolva liquadex, ferma, Arimidex . Read around you'll see a couple others. Nolva for me is simply cheap available and effective.

_Post Cycle Therapy (PCT)_ I follow the idea that clomid alone is a perfectly fine PCT for most cycles. I will say for any kinda cycle your going to be doing here it is. The thing is you wanna start your clomid when the majority of the anabolics are out of your system. For that you need to know that test Enathate (which is the test I recommend you use right now) after 2 weeks will diminish enough to Begin PCT. For deca and eq it will be roughly 3 weeks. So you will simply end the eq/deca a week before the test.

The correct way to run clomid:
day 1 300mg 
day 2-11 100mg ed (every day)
day 12-21 50 mg ed

*Final thought*

For the most part this is very general. I tried to keep it that way. I did not intend this to be a all you need to know about steroids by Ron type of thing. I do not have all the answers. There are many things to learn and I just wanted to give you a good step in the right direction. I have been on this board for years and all I have learned it has taught me. Still everyday I learn something new. Take your time. Read the threads. Read the educational forum. Ask questions. There are many very smart Bros on here. Take advantage of them. Steroids are not a quick fix like some people think. They are a drug you are putting into your body. Make sure before you do this you know what they are and what they will do to you.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Great post.

----------


## BrownBomber

> *"I'm new and I'm looking for a good fist cycle"*  
> 
> Ok new guys this seems to be a big topic here so here is a post for you. First of all this is not a recipe just a guide line on what you should be researching. You need to learn about these substances in more depth than I will go into here. However, for the new member just coming to AR I think this will answer a lot of questions. If nothing else you will see that there is a lot of studying in your future and there is no quick way to cycle properly
> 
> *1st cut vs bulk*
> 
> A lot of people seem to feel you can both cut and bulk at the same time. Well I'm telling you right now to forget that idea. If your ready to start your journey down the dark path you should start it with a good old fashion bulking stack. Don't waist your first stack with a cutter. Save that for after you've gained some more size. If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. 
> 
> *Diet*
> ...



EXCELLENT POST!!!

----------


## TheMudMan

This is a great guide............ Maybe it should be a sticky so it doesn't get lost.

----------


## RON

> This is a great guide............ Maybe it should be a sticky so it doesn't get lost.


Done

----------


## FrkyBgStok

bump...good post bro.

----------


## cb25

Great post Ron...altho i have one question - you say 

"For that you need to know that test Enathate (which is the test I recommend you use right now) after 2 weeks will diminish enough to Begin PCT. For deca and eq it will be roughly 3 weeks. So you will simply end the deca/eq a week before the test."

wouldn't that mean that you'd end the deca/eq one week before test, rather than the other way around?

ex.

wks 1-12 deca or eq
wks 1-13 test e
wk 15 - start clomid

?? just want to make sure i'm reading right

great post tho ron...

----------


## RON

cb, thanks for catching the typo. I guess if I tell you one thing then reverse it in the last sentence it would get really confusing huh? Better now right?

----------


## Juggernaut

Very good Ron. Liked the part about the orals.

----------


## Nailer

Good post *****

----------


## echobeach

Top little post that one, especially about how to run Clomid.

Thanks Ron

----------


## bermich

Good post. I say we just leave this be and not complicate it by adding posts with questions to it. Keep it simple and not get off the subject.
IMO.

----------


## redwingsfan

great post Ron. thanks!

RWF

----------


## JohnnyB

Great post, I agree we all have different ideas of what a good first cycle is, ultimately it's up to the Bro that's going to do it. Orals are defiantly out for a first cycle, save um for the 3 or 4th cycle.

JohnnyB

----------


## Tuggy

Outstanding!! Short, concise, and to the point. It definatly gets a newbie started.

----------


## Diesel

Sweet post bro.

I wouldn't mind puting a link to it in my sig.

D

----------


## Red Ketchup

> Take your time. Read the threads. Read the educational forum. Ask questions.


Great post Ron!!!

And new bros, when you do ask questions please *PLEASE* state your age, training experience and diet. All the good bros here do want to help, but first you have to help us help you.

Red

----------


## Da Bull

> Great post Ron!!!
> 
> And new bros, when you do ask questions please *PLEASE* state your age, training experience and diet. All the good bros here do want to help, but first you have to help us help you.
> 
> Red


Great post RON....and nice add on Red

----------


## bodgit

You run the clomid for a long time. Two weeks is enough surely??

----------


## TheMudMan

> You run the clomid for a long time. Two weeks is enough surely??


2 weeks is not enough to recover HPTA. 

And when you make a statement it makes it more cedible if you don't use "??" in it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bodgit

> 2 weeks is not enough to recover HPTA. 
> 
> And when you make a statement it makes it more cedible if you don't use "??" in it


It was a question, not a statement. For the most part I've seen 10-14 days recommended. I guess it depends on the levels of gear used during the cycle.

----------


## RON

> It was a question, not a statement. For the most part I've seen 10-14 days recommended. I guess it depends on the levels of gear used during the cycle.


Above is the 300/100/50 is actually what I would suggest for a mild to med cycle. For a really heavy cycle I might add another 10days at 50mg. Possibly even some hcg .

----------


## partyboynyc

we just stop helping people and just party around here!!!let the other boards help so they can get some traffic and try to be as good as AR. we should send all newbies to other sites to research and them have them come back here after like a year or so. i can't even answer questions anymore.it makes my brain hurt to think sometimes  :Frown:

----------


## Ankhefenmut

Ron, this is a GREAT post.

Is there anyway you can make sure that new member read this before they can get access to the forums and ask questions that you have already answered here?

----------


## twobase9

I am a first time user. I play college baseball and i was wondering what anyone thought about using sus for my first cycle, i'm planning on stacking d-bol with it. can anyone reply on what they think, i would appreciate it! thanks

----------


## clintster442

This is my first post. I've done steriods before, but never a full stack. Just a little something here and there. I want to do a full stack now and was wondering if I could get some wisdom from some of you more experienced users. I've got 75mg/10ml Trenbolone Acetate, 100mg/20ml Winny, 200mg/10ml Equipoise , and 25mcg/100tabs Cytomel . What of this should I take, how much, how often, how long? I am looking for some serious cutting and hoping I got some of the right stuff.  :Don't know:  Let me know what you think.

----------


## hoss827

Just read this, might be old BUT KICK ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm definatley going by this for my first cycle. Thanks ron!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ducatiscotti

hey my friend and i are 17 and we are looking to take some deca .... we're both high school athletes and some **** good ones if i might add...we want to know if we take one cycle will we see any major side effects with our liver or anything? and anything else we should really take into consideration before use... thanks guys

----------


## Hardcore189

> *"I'm new and I'm looking for a good fist cycle"*  
> 
> Ok new guys this seems to be a big topic here so here is a post for you. First of all this is not a recipe just a guide line on what you should be researching. You need to learn about these substances in more depth than I will go into here. However, for the new member just coming to AR I think this will answer a lot of questions. If nothing else you will see that there is a lot of studying in your future and there is no quick way to cycle properly
> 
> *1st cut vs bulk*
> 
> A lot of people seem to feel you can both cut and bulk at the same time. Well I'm telling you right now to forget that idea. If your ready to start your journey down the dark path you should start it with a good old fashion bulking stack. Don't waist your first stack with a cutter. Save that for after you've gained some more size. If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. 
> 
> *Diet*
> ...



THANX....good info

----------


## funkjpk

thanx for the info what bout primo depot instead of the equipoise (cant get into the doggy horsy stuff)

----------


## RON

Thanks guy. If you have questions it would benifit you to make another thread for it. It would get answered easier. 

Just to help out I'll say primo sucks I'd rather do deca . And 17 is way too young

----------


## bbuilt

ron, im a newbie and this answered a lot of my questions thanks.

----------


## GenuinePL

keep this up. Newbies: read and learn and never forget  :Poke:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## elipogtog

Hi all!! I very new to roids and i all i have done so far is a cycle of anatest and d-bol, but i need some help and info on how much to take and what to take. I am bout 150-160lbs jumping back and fourth  :Frown:  and i'm looking to get up to bout 175 lean. I took 2cc's of test 1nce a week and and 4 tabs a day for d-bol. Any suggests on how many cc's of test to take and d-bol. am i doing this thing right or what? please help either post here or e-mail me please any help would be appreciated thanks!  :Yellow Confused:

----------


## GREENMACHINE

> Hi all!! I very new to roids and i all i have done so far is a cycle of anatest and d-bol, but i need some help and info on how much to take and what to take. I am bout 150-160lbs jumping back and fourth  and i'm looking to get up to bout 175 lean. I took 2cc's of test 1nce a week and and 4 tabs a day for d-bol. Any suggests on how many cc's of test to take and d-bol. am i doing this thing right or what? please help either post here or e-mail me please any help would be appreciated thanks!


 I,M CHEEKY ME

WHATS YOUR TRAINING EXPERIENCE STARTING WEIGHTGOALS, HOW OFTEN YOU TRAIN. Seriousy have a look arounf and think it throgt the info is out there already I found that out the hard way.

IN FACT THIS POST GIVES A GOOD START

500mg enthanate
3-400mg eq/deca 
NOLVA 20MG THROUGH OUT TILL END OF PCT
clomid 300mg day1
clomid 100mg day2-11
clomid 50mg day 12-21

----------


## arkansasguy71

I am going to be trying the cycle above. I had a few questions though.. probably stupid ones, but im new. He says that 500 mg of test.. Is that per day or week? One shot per week? Also.. the place I was looking has.. Chemical Name: Testosterone Cypionate , Chemical Name: Testosterone Propionate 
both by british dragon. Are either one of theses the same as test enathate he metioned above? Thanks for the help

----------


## jmicho

hey heres a tight cycle take d bol to start for 3 weeks are so just to get a kick start take about 40 mgs a day. Then get 10 amps of sustonon or omedren and take that on the last week of dbol like 1 cc every five days. about the last two weeks of sustenon go ahead and start some equipoise if you want and if your already pretty lean scre the equi and go to some deca on the last five weeks of the omadren or sustenon. you should be 30-40 pounds hevier and stronger than you thought you would ever be.

----------


## KenshinXX

I weigh 150lbs, I am 5,6 and I have 130 dbols...what is the best way to take it...I am a novice to juice but not to training...i have been lifting weights for 7 years...can you help?

----------


## Eagergearhead

I'm not sure if you are the right person to answer my question or not but anyways here goes. I'm a newbie and any feedback you can give me would be greatly appreciated. Want to try gear and here is what I can get ahold of for my first cutting cycle.This will also be my first time with gear as well. A friend at my gym can get me Wynnie and EQ. What should my dosage be and I don't see any cycles like this listed, should I hold off until I can get some better "equipment" or run this and hope all goes well?  :Don't know:

----------


## seanw

Ron

I have just turned fourt nine. I have been working out since I was eighteen but because of my metabolism I have never been able to have good gains. Is it work giving the gear a try at my age, I have always wanted to give it a go. Have I left my run to late ?

Sean

----------


## saleen89

I just started my first cycle and I was wondering what people thought about this. I'm on T-4 and deca 300 and I will complete my third week on friday. How does this sound. I take half a cc twice a week of each.

----------


## dr9999

Age 38 - weight 180- bench 350/squat 500, never geared but ready now.
I feel that i have good power but totally lack size. I want to grow. I eat very healthy and hit the gym 5-6days week.. Just can't stay away. 
All these post make gear look so easy, where the hell does all the gear come from?
I'm a little nervous to ask around my gym. Any help getting to the next level would be appreciated. If you need more info I'd be happy to supply it.
Tnx!

----------


## remi

> we just stop helping people and just party around here!!!let the other boards help so they can get some traffic and try to be as good as AR. we should send all newbies to other sites to research and them have them come back here after like a year or so. i can't even answer questions anymore.it makes my brain hurt to think sometimes


i believe you must have been a newbie sometime or are you god.

----------


## remi

> we just stop helping people and just party around here!!!let the other boards help so they can get some traffic and try to be as good as AR. we should send all newbies to other sites to research and them have them come back here after like a year or so. i can't even answer questions anymore.it makes my brain hurt to think sometimes


i believe you must have been a newbie sometime or are you god.

----------


## H_NICOLE

Hi! I Have A Few ? About Reforvit B. My Boyfriend Use To Take Steriods (deca ) Before I Knew Him... Now He Wants To Start Taking Them Again To "get Big". I Don't Approve, Because I Have Heard About 'roid Rage ' And I Don't Want Him To Get Like Crazy Or Anything. He Told Me That Reforvit Isn't Even Like A Steriod And He Won't Rage. Is This True?

----------


## millionmillionaires

Five-star post

----------


## Thick Back

That post was very helpfull, i started a cycle of Deca only last week, had read heaps of bits and thought i was ready. I wouid say after reading this, im far away from ready... Thanks for the time of day and as a newby i think i can speak for all the other newbies when i say your years of exp and training, and the fact that you are willing to share this info means alot to us.. Thanks..

----------


## BulletCatcher

Thanks a BUNCH!!! You can research and research and still not get it all in your head. I for one appreciate a short, concise, cut to the chase version. This has helped me understand a LOT. As a newbie, THANKS.

----------


## smackdown

RON, great! that you've start this thread, i'm a newbie and it gives me excellent info... keep it up...

----------


## bluethunder

good post Ron

----------


## Skipper

Very good post, one of the best ive seen, on this forum.. I have been looking on this page for a couple of years.. But has only recently joined..

----------


## novice007

Ron,

Very useful post. Thanks

I am just about to start my first cycle and have been recommended a combination of Anapolon and winstrol . I have been training for a very long time, but now want to put on some lean muscle more quickly. I am about 5,11 very lean (recently ran a marathon) and about 80KG.

I have been suggested the following cycle:

2 wks of Anapolon 50 - 3 tabs week 1 followed by 5 tab week 2

6 wks of winstrol depot - 1ml week one, 5ml week two, 5ml week three, 4ml week four, 2ml week five, 1ml week six. I have been advcised to strat the winstrol in my final week of taking anapolon.

I have also been suggested to take 50 1mg tabs of clenbuterol after finishing the cycle.

Does this sound sensible and reasonable. Is there any advice you can give me?

Thanks

----------


## Tiny205

Hey, this is my first cycle. I started with 25 mg a day of Dbols for two weeks and then started Sust and EQ. I take 500 mg of Sust a week and 200 mg of EQ a week along with the 25 mg of Dbol . My deal is if my natural test levels were low to begin with, will I need to up the doses to really see significant results. The reason that I ask is that I haven't felt that much of a pump in the gym but have been in a much better mood through out the day. A doctor told my that low test levels cause depression so that really make sense to me why I am feeling better but I am wondering if its not enough to get results.

----------


## logansurfer33

I am interested in getting back into doing a cycle. I currently have 200mg
of Tess. What is a normal cycle and what can I stack with it ? I am 6'1"
200 lbs with a big frame (ex-college football player).....

Is 1cc a week good or do I need to add more? Thanks, Logan

----------


## powerlifter

> I am interested in getting back into doing a cycle. I currently have 200mg
> of Tess. What is a normal cycle and what can I stack with it ? I am 6'1"
> 200 lbs with a big frame (ex-college football player).....
> 
> Is 1cc a week good or do I need to add more? Thanks, Logan



Bro you mentioned back into doing a cycle - what in the world did you do before if you are asking a question like that ? Sorry Bro but that is a Steroid 101 question. Please do some more research before putting potentially life altering chemicals into your body. Safety First Bro.

----------


## powerlifter

BTW Ron - good informative post

----------


## almostgone

good stuff- saved on a disc with the rest of my reference material..........

----------


## Cuddawooda

Hey guys i have 5 mil Winstrol and have been taking 2 in the am and 2 in the pm is that too much? How long should I cycle w/o hurting myself

----------


## mtnfit

Thanks for the post. This is my third cycle, however been about 7 years since last. Thanks again.

----------


## tinknocker

I have done a couples cycles of deca . I have just purchased some qv 300 & t400. When I say that I have done a couple cycles, I mean one last year and the other finished in may. Im 6'4" 230lbs and 33yrs old. I hit the gym every day. I am new to using gear and try to learn about what I am taking and how to do it right. I want to get big not die. I have never used any antiestrogens. Can someone brake down a cycle with qv 300 and T400? Should I get some clomid or nova? How much? When do I start it?

----------


## RipRock

So let me get this streight.
which is it end deca a week after test or end test a week after deca?  :Don't know:

----------


## smhart75

test after deca

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Thanks Ron. My training partner is former IFBB and didn't have this much info for me!

----------


## Big Slick

Great post-puts all I've been reading in one place.
Keep em comin!

----------


## BigJames

The original message is fantastic...I apologize now for not reading it before me first posts...

----------


## metallicafan4u69

It is the stuff like this i look for. Thanx.

----------


## jdmLove4me

Hey i have some questions and I have been reading on this forums, but I am pretty lost still. I am 6'0 165lb 20 years old and work out daily for about 2 years and lately have been eating right and drinking plenty of water. I take whey protein and i tried NO2 not too long ago and I think i want to jiuce. It is very hard for me to gain any weight or bulk I just get real cut. A friend has told me to take DBOL ONLY (didnt say anything about NOLVA) for 6 weeks at about 15-25 mg orally. I am quite confused on what my first cycle should be and what i should take. I am also quite lost about TEST cycles and what needs to be done with that. Is there any way you can email me with some help or guildlines on a first cycle or WHERE to begin.

----------


## syncere

dude!! stop posting on old treads...,thk ron alot of info.

----------


## Nutz56

i'm startin my first cycle here soon, and i just wanted to say thanks a bunch man... really helps

----------


## kevrox

Hello,

I am new to the thread and new to the steroid scend but definitley not new to working out. For a first time cycle, I have just started my third week of Deca durabolon from QV (company name????)..I believe. My source is reliable and the product is legit. I have injected this product successfully but have seen no results in 3 weeks, over and above my regular workout results. Is there an amount of time after which I will see some noticeable results???? I am currently not stacking this with anything other than token creatine and glutamine. Should I be....The only sides I have noticed have been mild headaches. I am an experienced lifter and know what I am doing .....I am willing to try a heavier product as I know Deca is "user friendly" more than many others. Should I be stacking, waiting, or using something else. ANy help you veterans can offer me would be very much welcomed.

Thanks,

----------


## BigMike J

> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the thread and new to the steroid scend but definitley not new to working out. For a first time cycle, I have just started my third week of Deca durabolon from QV (company name????)..I believe. My source is reliable and the product is legit. I have injected this product successfully but have seen no results in 3 weeks, over and above my regular workout results. Is there an amount of time after which I will see some noticeable results???? I am currently not stacking this with anything other than token creatine and glutamine. Should I be....The only sides I have noticed have been mild headaches. I am an experienced lifter and know what I am doing .....I am willing to try a heavier product as I know Deca is "user friendly" more than many others. Should I be stacking, waiting, or using something else. ANy help you veterans can offer me would be very much welcomed.
> 
> Thanks,


You will get more responses if you start your own thread.

----------


## nate3422

nice post, thanks

----------


## rainjack

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I've looked all over the place for when and how to use nolva and clomid - and you did it in less that 500 words. Another piece of the AAS puzzle falls into place.

----------


## darrell

United pharmacies any good?

----------


## UnBreakable

Im 19 years old, 5'8 and 168 pounds. ive been lifting for years and ahve trouble gaining weight. i am currently running sueprdrol and tribulus. can anyone suggest what i should take to bulk up? and after to cut up? my friends have recommended test and equi and others test and deca . my goals are to in the end weigh in at 185 with cuts.

----------


## Kale

> Im 19 years old, 5'8 and 168 pounds. ive been lifting for years and ahve trouble gaining weight. i am currently running sueprdrol and tribulus. can anyone suggest what i should take to bulk up? and after to cut up? my friends have recommended test and equi and others test and deca. my goals are to in the end weigh in at 185 with cuts.


Mate post this question in the Steroid Forum, this is the wrong place

----------


## Sic

Very informative, great post!!

----------


## gellert32

i live in toronto ontario and i want to do some roids, but i cant seem to find anything good. any ideas of wher i should be looking?

----------


## Kale

> i live in toronto ontario and i want to do some roids, but i cant seem to find anything good. any ideas of wher i should be looking?


Mate if you ask for sources here you will be banned.

----------


## gellert32

sorry man didnt no that wont do it again.

----------


## dvldg

Besides the obvious I've found the answer to every question so far simply by reading old threads. Thanks guys.

----------


## digitalje5u5

Great post.

----------


## nygsxr1000

i appreciate all of these sticky threads they are very useful

----------


## eljugo16

great post ron

----------


## VickDMS2

Hey guys, i'm not sure if i'm posting in the right spot, kind of new to this. I have never used any steroids before. I'm 236, 5' 9", 25 years old and got a decent build. I've read alot about winny but i can't seem to get a straight answer on it cause everyone says different things. I'm not looking to get bigger, i just want to cut up. I'm gonna start taking winny. My question is, should i start taking 50mg a day, being i havent taken any steroids before? And on my off days of working out should i still inject and continue to? And also how long should i do it for?

----------


## frazer21

hi ppl im 21 and just started out and i was wantin all the help from all you experience

----------


## JackBauer

thank you very much ron for that contribution.... very helpful....bump

----------


## hotjocknsocks

GREAT info guys. thanks from a newbie

----------


## bowonly

BEST POST I HAVE READ SO FAR... Thanks!

----------


## mpi

excellent

----------


## BEAMERMAN

this thread has answered alot of my questions

----------


## pittie

I've just started a cycle of Trenbolone Enanthate and I'm supposed to be mixing it 1ml to 1ml twice a week with B12. The thing is that the B12 wont mix beacause it's not an oil base. so it just sits in the middle of the tren .is this ok to inject anyway?

----------


## pump.joe

Bookmarked.  :BbAily:

----------


## dockery14

i way 160 i have been working out for 4 years and i would like to have some personal advice what would be good to get started on. a friend told me tren would work but i read up and i learned that he was full of sh**. So any advice would be helpful

----------


## h33_h33_h33

ok so i made so many researches i wana start on a cycle.. however im quite desperate.. im 5 kilos above my normal weight.. the weight im suppose to be according to calculations.. i started working out almost a month ago heavy to warm up muscles.. do u think im ready to go on it? if i do what would the results be.. am i gonna gain weight rather than musles mass.. doesnt steroids burn fat too?? keep in mind im not aiming big.. just fit.. two substance testosron and winstrol .. 6 week cylce! just a push..

----------


## personaltrainermark

Keep up the good work. Thanks for the info.

----------


## bowonly

WOW.. interesting how the PCT recommendations has changed since this was originally posted...or has it?

----------


## jmoose

> *"I'm new and I'm looking for a good fist cycle"*  
> 
> Ok new guys this seems to be a big topic here so here is a post for you. First of all this is not a recipe just a guide line on what you should be researching. You need to learn about these substances in more depth than I will go into here. However, for the new member just coming to AR I think this will answer a lot of questions. If nothing else you will see that there is a lot of studying in your future and there is no quick way to cycle properly
> 
> *1st cut vs bulk*
> 
> A lot of people seem to feel you can both cut and bulk at the same time. Well I'm telling you right now to forget that idea. If your ready to start your journey down the dark path you should start it with a good old fashion bulking stack. Don't waist your first stack with a cutter. Save that for after you've gained some more size. If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. 
> 
> *Diet*
> ...


Can anyone tell me how many vials I would need to buy of Deca and Test E along with how much nolva and clomid?

----------


## Kale

> Can anyone tell me how many vials I would need to buy of Deca and Test E along with how much nolva and clomid?


Dude this is the wrong place to ask questions. You need to read this http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=331179

----------


## ralf_snake

So i take it that test: is just plain Testosteron you take always as a basis?


''If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. ''

Q:I dont get it, so why is cutting naturally so important before your first cycle.

Q: Whats the deal with ''Growth plates''. What are they and why cant poeple cycle before 21 so those plates are matured.

----------


## ralf_snake

> So i take it that test: is just plain Testosteron you take always as a basis?
> 
> 
> ''If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. ''
> 
> Q:I dont get it, so why is cutting naturally so important before your first cycle.
> 
> Q: Whats the deal with ''Growth plates''. What are they and why cant poeple cycle before 21 so those plates are matured.


Any help guys?

----------


## deebeebee

great post, very helpful 4 us newbs

----------


## ab037

excellent post ron. Helps me plan for my cycles

----------


## ralf_snake

Shit, really tell me, what is the big difference if someone start Steroids at 18 in stead of 21.

I know you could stop growing, but seriously what can be so bad for you that you should start at 21.

----------


## beast300

Great post. But you said you were taking nolva though out the whole cycle @ 20mg until done with pct. Where you taking 20mg every day?

----------


## BG

Just so you guys know, he wont be answering any questions.

----------


## nvjon157

height:6'2
weight:165
age:18
body fat:N/A
bench:150-180

I need some help im looking forward to getting big quick without having the bitch tits side effects but idk what to start off with im in pretty good shapy but i wanna get bigger and bulk up. i have been taking legal supplements for years and busting my ass working out and barely got no results out of it and it really aggrevates how bad of a hard gainer i am.can someone give me some advice thanks

----------


## Kale

> height:6'2
> weight:165
> age:18
> body fat:N/A
> bench:150-180
> 
> I need some help im looking forward to getting big quick without having the bitch tits side effects but idk what to start off with im in pretty good shapy but i wanna get bigger and bulk up. i have been taking legal supplements for years and busting my ass working out and barely got no results out of it and it really aggrevates how bad of a hard gainer i am.can someone give me some advice thanks


My advice is go start a new thread here http://forums.steroid.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2 Your questions will not get answered in this post. Its an educational thread and its not meant for questions and answers

----------


## tommy22587

nice post helps out a lot

----------


## Harvey

Hi mate
Thanks for the info, I have just started getting into weights again
seriously this time, I train 4-5 days a week with 3 other guys, I am
pretty unhappy with my gains so far, I have been at it this time
for around 2 months, I am saving up to go on a course, I only want
to go on 1 course. The fellow that is going to be instructing us on
how to go about it said he has seen an average result of 20kg for
the course (12 weeks in total). I have to save up first as it is quite
expensive, I will not start the course for another 6 weeks just yet.
If you only have intentions of doing one course and you are happy
with the results, (I want to bulk up, but not huge and slim down
a little, which I can do on a diet and cardio after the course) but
am a little worried about any needle marks that it may leave
and the post treatment, I obviously need to find out exactly what
he will be supplying me with so I can do some research.

One thing I would like to know is, when I find out what the particular
drug I can get, (I am in Australia) can I post the particular type
in the Education section and get peoples feedback and thoughts
on it? Would that be breaking the board rules? I would hate to get
the boot, as there seems to be an amazing amount of knowledge on
this site?


Sorry for the long message

----------


## DFresh1975

while on gear can one train more than usual?
in other words, people often say that a day of rest following each day in the gym is necessarry. does this hold true while on gear? or does gear allow one to be able to train more often?

----------


## Stuey289

Hiya iv been training for 2yr now try'd different steroids . . . suss / test prop / anadrol 50mg / test ethernate / . I struggle very bad to put weight on and keeping it on is even harder ! I weigh 10st 6 ~ Please can anyone give advice on the best stack i should use to bulk up im aiming for 13st . Any advice will be appreciated thanks.

----------


## stoned

im 39 years old 5.9 in tall 200lbs been working out for 6 months hard carido an lifting is 250 sustamed enuf once a week for starters along with the androl once a day

----------


## MercuryEvo

def should be a sticky because its pretty simple

----------


## Stickdrop

hey ron ive been doing a lot of research and i just came across ur post. Help me out with this. im about to start my 1st cycle. its actually 1/2 cycle of testosterone cypionate . My connect tells me to do 1cc twice a week with no piramid. So i start and end with 1cc. and takearomatize inhibitors which i think is nolva(anti estrogen) & 5 alpha reductase inhibitors. Where can i get this stuf & is this correct? Also novadex for pct. u say clomid. From what I know the life of this testosterone is 15 days so i start my pct 15 days after last injection right? im freaked out cause i dont want to go bald grow breasts and lose my manhood thats y i chose half cycle and i have dianabol i want to do in jan 2010. please give me your opinion. i want to start mon and avoid side effects if possible. im 26 5'10 at 180 lbs and very strong but very hard for me to put on mass im told its because of my job where i burn psycho amouts of calories climbing trees and labor which destroys my recovery. i have 2 pages worth of notes i just need a experienced human being to tell me whats best for my situation. what would u do with this 10ml of testosterone cypionate /

----------


## weightslinger

good post, appreciate the knowledge!

----------


## Test 01

great read thanks

----------


## omg_miiiike

Great thread, I will have to bookmark it for when I start my test cycle. One of the things that confuses me is loading the needle, if I wanted to do 250mg twice a week; is that 1cc on the needle? Also I have two bottles of Test E, they are 10ml each; how many weeks would that be good for if I did 500mg a week?

Here is what I have:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=396883

----------


## BJJ

> *"I'm new and I'm looking for a good fist cycle"*  
> 
> Ok new guys this seems to be a big topic here so here is a post for you. First of all this is not a recipe just a guide line on what you should be researching. You need to learn about these substances in more depth than I will go into here. However, for the new member just coming to AR I think this will answer a lot of questions. If nothing else you will see that there is a lot of studying in your future and there is no quick way to cycle properly
> 
> *1st cut vs bulk*
> 
> A lot of people seem to feel you can both cut and bulk at the same time. Well I'm telling you right now to forget that idea. If your ready to start your journey down the dark path you should start it with a good old fashion bulking stack. Don't waist your first stack with a cutter. Save that for after you've gained some more size. If you feel like you need to cut, do it naturally before your first cycle. 
> 
> *Diet*
> ...


Why is that?
bold

----------


## mygreyhound

thanx

----------


## IIreX

Greetings, brothers.

First off, I am major new to this. I am in the planning stages of my first stack. I'm looking to go on a bulking stack before I go on the shredding one.

I am 28, about 6"0 and 235.4lbs.

My intended supplier recommended that I take Deca -300, Anavar and Trenbolone to start off with. Further research has brought to light the fact that Deca-300 and Tren are a bad combination, especially with regard to their shutting off natural test production.

Please help me out with ideas on a beginner bulking stack. I'm looking to pack on as much lean muscle as possible.

I appreciate all your anticipated help.

IIreX

----------


## IIreX

Many thanks, brother Aimology. I am much indebted. If I may trouble you a bit further and enquire as to your recommendations for pre and post cycle therapy for purposes of avoiding avoidable issues, what would you say?

----------


## IIreX

Brothers, I just wanted to find out whether in you all's experience, there are supplements out there that are best avoided if one is on gear. I'm certain that different considerations apply depending on whether one is on a bulking or a shredding cycle. I would be indebted if you all could point me in the right direction on this. On the strength of you all's advice, I shall be hitting some gear within the next ten weeks. This constituting a twelve week course of test enth and dbol .

Your assistance would be much appreciated.

----------


## hotrodelvis

I'm a newbie and i'll keep this short. I've been on test for two months now and thinking of the third. I just want some answers as to why i'm tired so much?

----------


## rbg

: Hijack: 




> I'm a newbie and i'll keep this short. I've been on test for two months now and thinking of the third. I just want some answers as to why i'm tired so much?


It could be you've been on too long. your androgen receptors are'full' and need an off cycle. You're tired because your natty test production is zero'd out and shut down now.

Hate to say it, but some serious PCT is needed now. Clomid, HCG .

I'd go off cycle, do PCT and get blood work done.

Look up ASIH (anabolic Steroid Induced Hypogonadism)

or it could be an infection, diet, could be a lot of things, but from what I can read into this, I'd say hypogonadism is setting in.

Good luck, hope you feel better.

Just FYI...you'd get more feedback making your own thread. Sorry Ron that I answered this here, but I think the guy could do with some help.

Good luck

----------


## danimal79

excellent post! simple, and to the point. good shit!

----------


## The Titan99

Hi Guys,
Here's a question. I'm 45 years old, 6'2" 260 lbs. I've been working out all my life a side from 2-3 years recovering from a motorcycle accident. I switched jobs and started eating poorly and went up to about 25% BF. I'm on an island and limited to working out at home. Anyway, I was constantly having problems with muscle pulling, joint pain, neck problems, etc and could not get rid of the stomach. Anyway, invested in some really nice home gym equipment and also noticed that AAS along with everything else is legally obtained here). About 6 months ago I did a 400mg test c - Deca 400 mg and it was like magic!! I was taking Dbol at 30 mg ed, but my BP went up so I quit it. I PCT with nolva and clomid for 3 weeks and anyway, kept what appeared to me to be all of my muscle (- water). I'm 4 weeks into my second cycle and have noticed gains slowing. I'm down to about 18% BF and am thinking of upping my dose to 600 mg test c and leaving the Deca at 400 mg. I was also thinking of adding some stanazalol at 50 mg eod for the last 4 weeks of a 12 week cycle.
My work out is Ronnie's Slingshot Training with a 5 day split, one muscle group once a week:
Mon - Chest
Tues - Back
Wed - Arms
Thurs - Legs
Fri - Shoulders, abs
I do cardio on a eliptical machine for 30 min 4-5 times a week.

Diet-wise, 
8:00 am 2 Bananas - cardio 30 minutes
9:30 Fruit salad w/yogurt oats, 3 hard boiled eggs 1 whole/2 whites
12:00 chicken coconut curry w/vegtables, rice
3:00 pm Chicken sandwich on whole wheat bread 3 eggs 1 whole/2 whites
6:00 Pre workout 3 bananas
Post workout whey protien shake w/bananas, mango OJ Pine apple juice 1 egg and milk.
9:00 pm grilled chicken or lean beef with garden salad or asparagus w/ olive oil.

I guess what I'm looking for is any suggestions, especially whether to include this Stanzolol for the last 4 weeks of my cycle. My BF% isn't dropping as fast as I would like, but I'm definitely looking better. (I'm not taking AAS to lose weight!) I've had no bad side effects from any of this, my libido has gone through the roof and I've started to have chics as young as 25 hitting on me. My lifts have gone way up and no hints of joint pain or injury. I guess I need to get blood work done but the place I'm at isn't easy to get this done. I probably could have done more research and went at this differently, but it's hard to say it was a mistake for me. Any heads up or any changes to diet or any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## danimal79

how many calories are you consuming each day?

----------


## lee farrugia

iv just started my corse. my question is i tasted the deca an tess to see what it tasted of because i got told some people who rip people of put oil in the vials. but it did tast like oil. is that what it tasts like? please some one anser 4 me pleas. (im not drinkin them im injectin but i wanted to no wat they tast like. thanks lee.

----------


## Big

*guys this is an educational thread, while it is an excellent read and I don't mind guys bumping it, if you have questions to ask not pertaining to this thread please start a thread of your own so we don't end up trying to respond to a bunch of people at once.*

----------


## lee farrugia

> how many calories are you consuming each day?


are you on line now?

----------


## lee farrugia

i need some ones help

----------


## Big

*he wasn't talking to you, read my post above yours...*

----------


## Ranger Greg

I am needing some advise can some one help out. I am 44 6'4" about 290 been out of the loop for about 5yrs. getting back in the program was gonna start off with sostanon 250 and wynstrol. any advise would be appreciated!!!!!

----------


## Big

> I am needing some advise can some one help out. I am 44 6'4" about 290 been out of the loop for about 5yrs. getting back in the program was gonna start off with sostanon 250 and wynstrol. any advise would be appreciated!!!!!


PLEASE read my last posts in this thread...

----------


## Archangel.

I really like your post!

----------


## B-HALL

Great read

----------


## Dominick0221

Thanks

----------


## The Rock!

Great read. Very informative!

----------


## Zoonk

Great post I have a ton of more reading to do ........

----------


## apstylez

Lastnight I had this sharp pain in my heart an my whole left chest. Thought it would go away but it wouldnt! It kept me up for a good 15 20 min the whole night. The deeper the breathes I take the worst the pain got. Hope its not from my orals. I also drank that night.

----------


## apstylez

How bout 4 wks of A50 and 9 wks of test?

----------


## psycleflusy

Anxious about your cat alopecia ? My spouse and I created list of indications ->cat hair loss

----------


## Spetsnaz

Question since I am new to this
I should start our with nolva
and take
day 1 300mg 
day 2-11 100mg ed (every day)
day 12-21 50 mg ed
and what about day 21+ 

Also my reading English gets confused some times since I am usually not used to reading online.

----------


## PurpleOnes

Come on sticky this !

----------


## gonebluffn

Thanks for the education without you guys I would have been dangerously lost .Followed the advice for my first cycle and loved the strength and size gains and have kept them 4 weeks off and cant wait for the next one. thanks again for sharing

----------


## Matt

^^ Glad to hear it mate, hope you stick around and become part of the family...

----------


## Beckham

hi guys I'm a 33 yr old male looking for some help,i ask questions all the time but friends or acquaintances tell you different things so im hoping that your valuable knowledge will help me,recently bought super test 400 uglabs 100 mg prop 100mg heptylate 100mg meth enanthate cyp 100 mg curious on what size needles tou use also how many ccs every week what size gauge of needle and how i can get them,also waiting for him to get me some winstrol but keep getting excuse on when its coming so Please read the board rules before posting again..about me 6ft 3 215 i play soccer semi prof so what im looking to do is get a little stronger and faster so if anyone reads this please tell me what other things i should be taking while using like milk thistle taurine

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

Wow!! You never stop learning from this sight. About ever bro here is all about helping out.... thx agian

----------


## steve siwek

Help needed please: I'm about to start my first cycle ever and everybody seems to have there own opinions. Can someone please clarify for me exactly how much test prop and cyp I am supposed to take each week? Thanks in advance

----------


## Dr Pepper

> Help needed please: I'm about to start my first cycle ever and everybody seems to have there own opinions. Can someone please clarify for me exactly how much test prop and cyp I am supposed to take each week? Thanks in advance


Mate start your own thread with your Stats and goals and we will help you out.

----------


## ark420

Thanks for the info Ron

----------


## Charisbrah

Just read this and went from a newbie who knew nothing, to still a newbie, but I'm a little bit more informed. Thanks.

----------


## Dexter187

So when stacking do you shoot the eq and test with two separate pins, or do you pull them both into the same syringe and shoot both at the same time... assuming 250 mg test, 250 mg eq...?

----------


## ADSONE

Very nice brother...great info. No bullshit

----------


## getcutt75

Awsome thread bro!!!

----------


## hyphy_beast

Ok so the OP says it's perfectly fine to run clomid only for pct on most cycles. I was told that is NOT ok for my current test e cycle. Now I'm getting mixed advice, can anyone clarify for me please?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

The OP wrote that 10 years ago. This is an old thread. Read up in the PCT section to get the best info.

----------


## hyphy_beast

> The OP wrote that 10 years ago. This is an old thread. Read up in the PCT section to get the best info.


Haha ooops, thank you!

----------


## Anabolick

does anyone know why people say EQ is useless?

----------


## hyphy_beast

> does anyone know why people say EQ is useless?


It's def not useless. It's great for certain goals. It just takes longer cycles to get the results. A shorter cycle of it could be useless if you don't give it enough time to do it's job.

----------


## Penwrath

This was really helpful since I'm a newbie for sure!  :Smilie:

----------


## willydawadd

great article, im now tempted to stack on my first cycle....but ill just stick to test. thanks for the good read.

----------


## SwooseGoose

Great post. Thanks.

----------


## hourman29

I am new to this, and I understand what I am about to ask may be a dumb question. When I am nearing the completion of the deca and after, is there anything I should be taking to ease off of it or prevent/reduce any side effects..?

----------


## MuscleInk

> I am new to this, and I understand what I am about to ask may be a dumb question. When I am nearing the completion of the deca and after, is there anything I should be taking to ease off of it or prevent/reduce any side effects..?


The threads below are a great place to start. Credit should go to MickeyKnox:


SERM, AI

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-AI-Definition

Why HCG is So Important

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread....#.UIlhVWfX_ft

Sorry Mickey....I'm too lazy to keep re-typing everything.

----------


## Satchemo24

Great post Ron. I have a question, I'm new here and think this may be a good place to post. I'm 49, over weight and not in great shape. I started back at the gym as part of an injury I am recovering from-mainly the reason for weight gain. I am not interested in bulking or cutting and really I'm just looking for a little something to bump my test level. I'm interested in Androgel 1.62 and was wondering if there is a non prescription equivalent. Thanks and my apologise if this is not the place to post.

----------


## Anabolic4Health

great post with lots of useful info from everyone. The only question i have is when you go to PCT phase, if i start day 1 on 100mg clomid, do i take one 50mg tab after breakfast and one 50mg tab after dinner? or can you simply take both tabs at the same time. Same for my nolva. Do i take one 20mg tab am/pm or both at same time.... thanks in advance for your replies

----------


## Kalani9976

great post

----------


## MickeyKnox

> The threads below are a great place to start. Credit should go to MickeyKnox:
> 
> 
> SERM, AI
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-AI-Definition
> 
> Why HCG is So Important
> 
> ...


Totally get it bro. Thats why i have them handy. lol




> Great post Ron. I have a question, I'm new here and think this may be a good place to post. I'm 49, over weight and not in great shape. I started back at the gym as part of an injury I am recovering from-mainly the reason for weight gain. I am not interested in bulking or cutting and really I'm just looking for a little something to bump my test level. I'm interested in Androgel 1.62 and was wondering if there is a non prescription equivalent. Thanks and my apologise if this is not the place to post.


I would concentrate on your diet if i were you. And i would not begin AAS if youre overweight and not in grape shape - especially if your body fat is not at or under 15-16%BF. Otherwise you may experience unwanted sides that are primarily estrogen related. (ED, bloating, acne, water retention)

*Nutritional Forum*

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...M#.UHNufa7X_fs




> great post with lots of useful info from everyone. The only question i have is when you go to PCT phase, if i start day 1 on 100mg clomid, do i take one 50mg tab after breakfast and one 50mg tab after dinner? or can you simply take both tabs at the same time. Same for my nolva. Do i take one 20mg tab am/pm or both at same time.... thanks in advance for your replies


Its always wise to split up any dose to maintain the most stable blood levels.

----------


## Anabolic4Health

Thanks MickeyKnox. (i was popping both at same time as per instructions i received. Started splitting them up today)

----------


## Synergy1

Great info

----------


## kawika

I realize this thread is quite old but ihave a question I hope a vet may answer.

way take novla during cycle? 

Novla is a serm, not an aromatize inhibitor. It makes no since to me to use that during cycle. Could anyone with knowledge on the subject shed some light as to why he would do that? 

Also. Why do ppl keep asking personal cycle questions irrelevant to this thread? Lol

----------


## tigerspawn

Excellent thread thanks for the information

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I realize this thread is quite old but ihave a question I hope a vet may answer.
> 
> way take novla during cycle? 
> 
> Novla is a serm, not an aromatize inhibitor. It makes no since to me to use that during cycle. Could anyone with knowledge on the subject shed some light as to why he would do that? 
> 
> Also. Why do ppl keep asking personal cycle questions irrelevant to this thread? Lol


Im not re reading this entire thread, so if you have a question about Nolva start a new thread in the PCT Forums or Q&A. Thanks.

----------


## Ducksfan

Great post!

----------


## ninjaman85

Awesome post! TYVM

----------


## BuildingBrute

I know it's an older post but still a good informative one! Thanks!

----------


## Bodaz

Great post thank you

----------


## Randomaxe

So i read a lot of brand names recommended for stacks & pct, but not a description of what type of products should be included in a stack or a pct. For example, they might recommend test be combined with x, y, z other brand names (i.e. nolva, liquadex, ferma, Arimidex , etc.). . but do those other brands always do "a certain thing". .let me say this another way. .

I think i understand that test in a stack might need countered with anti-estrogen agents in pct (sorry for my newb post), but what do the other things in a stack typically do?

A stack should include drugs that typically do __________, and pct should include drugs that typically do __________. (please don't say "make you bigger" and "mitigate side effects," lol)

Again, sorry for the newbish nature of this, but that's my question. Thanks!

----------


## EagerGains

Need some advice. Apparently I have gone about this all wrong. Just doing what a friend suggested. But reading these forums has wigged me out. I'm 42. I been running Test Prop and Deca for 3 months. Just dropped the Deca and got some Tren E. Trying to cut fat and gain lean muscle. I was advised to take 100mg Tren E and 200mg of Test Prop twice a week. I've already started. I was fine on Test and Deca...may have started to experience deca dick there at the end (didn't know it was that until I started reading). So I stopped it & I seem to be fine. Need some guidance. I know I'm doing this backwards and entered it to it ignorantly, but can you please give me some advice?

----------


## EagerGains

BTW- 6'1" 245lbs, probably BMI approx 32 - and I'm doing Intermittent fasting consuming 2400 calories, 45% protein, 35% carbs, 25% fats. Working out 5 days Tues-Sat off Sun & Mon, doing 6 miles of cardio during the week.

----------


## Donthate

I personally love dbol but that's my opinion, if you don't need it don't take it

----------


## WilliamMaype

Now all became clear, many thanks for the information. You have very much helped me.

----------

